# Old: What should I do for 4 hours.



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm waiting for Mom to finish working.
After work i'm going to Gamestop to get Platinum.

What should I do until then?

BTW, I'm not at home.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

I thought you were gonna listen to music....


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I thought you were gonna listen to music....


I am, and it's now 12:30 PM ...


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heehee >.< Talk to us?


----------



## Grawr (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGaTfGHELV4


----------



## Resonate (Mar 28, 2009)

If you're not at home, I'm guessing you're at your mom's work?

Idk, how about you go hack into the copy machine.  =P


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGaTfGHELV4


I can't go fly a kite.

I can't mess with the copy machine.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 28, 2009)

There's free online games like Territory Wars and Ballstick Arena.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> There's free online games like Territory Wars and Ballstick Arena.


Know any games that would take 4 hours off my day?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Play several games, watch youtube vids and THAT might take off four hours.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

Rockman, what all do you have with you? Like do you have your DS?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, they might take maybe like two hours offf....


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

talk to uss
: D


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

I have my DS with me.

*Huggles cryindarkness*


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> talk to uss
> : D


:O Thats what I just said.

Sevral gams,Youtube vids, Talk to us, and that might take four hours off.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I have my DS with me.
> 
> *Huggles cryindarkness*


Play Diamond/Pearl (if you have either) to prepare yourself for Platinum. If you have wi-fi there, I'll battle you.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

Play your Ds then. And talk to us.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

I think I'll play Sonic 3 for a while.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll talk to guys.
But more people need to be in this topic!


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm here


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone else?


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

*cricket chirps*


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

Im here too! Me,Rockman and Cornman. *Silence*


----------



## Thunder (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorta.. Here..


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

So....What starter are you gonna pick in platinum?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> So....What starter are you gonna pick in platinum?


Piplup for sure.

I'm naming him Blizzard.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. I picked piplup too. Good choice, good choice. It sucks how he becomes really vulnerable to earthquake. =/


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm a Chimchar fan. He was my starter in Platinum and Diamond.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I'm a Chimchar fan. He was my starter in Platinum and Diamond.


Oh. Piplup is aweome though


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah ... That's what sucks.

I can't wait to get to Pastoria.
Croagunks galore!


----------



## Jarrrad (Mar 28, 2009)

Are you ALONE in a Office building or in a shop or somthing.. ?


----------



## Sky_Kid (Mar 28, 2009)

Sky's here.

Watch Youtube Videos, talk to us, DS, ummm that's all i can think of


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lawl. You really want that many croagunks? xD The sign in pastoria is cool.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Pastoria, there's a sign with a croagunk on it.. without the head! You stand behind it and it's your head with Croagunk body


----------



## Sky_Kid (Mar 28, 2009)

wait! I know, you could go on MSN with someone. that may take up a few minutes or something.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. Its really cool.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

@Jarrrad:
No, I'm at ... the YMCA.

@Hub:
GROAGUNK OWNS.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> @Jarrrad:
> No, I'm a ... the YMCA.
> 
> @Hub:
> GROAGUNK OWNS.


Toxicroak? What about Toxicroak?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Yuck.
I don't like the evolved form that much.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Yuck.
> I don't like the evolved form that much.


So your just not gonna let it evolve?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what Everstones are for.

Oh goody!
It's almost 1 PM!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay?....Just 3 more hours?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just 3 more hours until Platinum.

Wow. Freak outside.
There's a freak outside, she's waving her hands around.
Freaky lady outside.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 28, 2009)

is it true that the events for Shaymin, Darkrai and Arceus will be available through Mystery Gift? that'd be awesome...


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O Go join her. That might pass the time. Lawl. Just kiddin.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

@Matty:
Yes they will.

@Hub:
I would but she just left.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> @Matty:
> Yes they will.
> 
> @Hub:
> I would but she just left.


Awwww......Oh well then.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

She was an older women ... Like 30 maybe ...

Ugh.
So bored.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

OMG!!! MESPRIT!! Help me! Should I use Master Ball??


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> OMG!!! MESPRIT!! Help me! Should I use Master Ball??


Quick Ball.

Don't use a Master Ball.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

I have 3 great balls, 10 poke balls, 1 premier ball, 33 ultra balls, 1 master ball, 13 dusk balls, and 1 heal ball... WHICH ONE?!?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I have 3 great balls, 10 poke balls, 1 premier ball, 33 ultra balls, 1 master ball, 13 dusk balls, and 1 heal ball... WHICH ONE?!?


Fine, use the Master Ball.
I'll give you some of mine.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

I think I'll just hope for the best with an ultra ball. I'll find it again


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I have 3 great balls, 10 poke balls, 1 premier ball, 33 ultra balls, 1 master ball, 13 dusk balls, and 1 heal ball... WHICH ONE?!?


Quick ball. Ultra ball.Dusk ball. Dusk ball. Ultra ball. Ultra ball. Pokeball. Repeat

OWAIT MESPRIT. Nvm then

Umm....You should lower its health first -.-


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

Darn it! 2 shakes and it escaped


----------



## Sky_Kid (Mar 28, 2009)

I say don't use the master ball. Too rare. Stock up on quick balls


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Haha, my Mom is so funny.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ummm....Lets go fight the elite four in My platinum  .

What she say rockman?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Ummm....Lets go fight the elite four in My platinum  .
> 
> What she say rockman?


She said she works until 4 (That's why I'm waiting for it to be 4PM) and then I was like "Yes ...!" and then she said "No wait, I work until 9" which is when Gamestop closes.

She was joking around, I know i'm getting Platinum today.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope she was joking....


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

I gots to go. Rockman, I will talk to you tonight and hopefully we can meet on Platinum! Buh-byes!!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I gots to go. Rockman, I will talk to you tonight and hopefully we can meet on Platinum! Buh-byes!!


See ya later corn.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

@Hub:
She was joking, she always does that.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 28, 2009)

so can we get sky forme shaymin even without havin it transferred from diamond?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> @Hub:
> She was joking, she always does that.


Ok good i was like: Wtf........She promised 4pm SO KEEP THAT PROMISE


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

I seriously wish it was 4 PM right now ...


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I seriously wish it was 4 PM right now ...


*Magically changes to 4pm* I wish =/ xD


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh, That would be awesome.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Look what I found on Gamestop:


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Look what I found on Gamestop:


:O Are ya gonna get that?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I seriously wish it was 4 PM right now ...


I wish it was 3 pm  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lawl.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Just thought I'd show you Tiger Woods freaking out.

I'm getting Platinum.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The gym leaders are harder nao....Or was it easier?


----------



## Sky_Kid (Mar 28, 2009)

Wait what time is it there? Here it's 10:30 AM....


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

It's 1:30 PM right now.

The gym leaders can all bow down to my awesome power.

Except Candice, she's too hot for that.
I love Candice. Candice and Flannery.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> It's 1:30 PM right now.
> 
> The gym leaders can all bow down to my awesome power.
> 
> ...


O.O *Steps back a little*


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

... What ...?

Am I creeping you out ...?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> ... What ...?
> 
> Am I creeping you out ...?


...Maybe a little.....xD jk.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Where's Mega when you need him?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Where's Mega when you need him?


He's somewhere. xD


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 28, 2009)

Hehe it's 5:34 Pm here lawl


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm wishing he was here.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

<big>_*Hot Asian invades New York and kills 740 people with one gun.
Details at 12, Tonight on the FOX.*_</big>


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> <big>_*Hot Asian invades New York and kills 740 people with one gun.
> Details at 12, Tonight on the FOX.*_</big>


What da *censored.3.0*....


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am bored.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am bored too. So...Hows life Rockman?


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 28, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Hehe it's 5:34 Pm here lawl


Too bad platinum hasn't been released here ((


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

<big>


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> <big>


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Life is good.

And I just typed in some Japanese letters.


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'm wishing he was here.


Should I start telling strange stories about the school I go to!? Im bored as well! Oh and hungry...


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHEESE


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EAT CHEESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes. I would like to hear some stories xD


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

WAIT! I GOTTA TELL YOU GUYS SOMETHING!

There's this lady outside and she's yelling at someone on her cell phone.
She looks disabled and mad ...


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> WAIT! I GOTTA TELL YOU GUYS SOMETHING!
> 
> There's this lady outside and she's yelling at someone on her cell phone.
> She looks disabled and mad ...


She`s most likely YOUR MOM!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> WAIT! I GOTTA TELL YOU GUYS SOMETHING!
> 
> There's this lady outside and she's yelling at someone on her cell phone.
> She looks disabled and mad ...


Oh no.....Run....Or....JOIN HER

That was cold riirii xD


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

She's not my Mom ...

Aww man, she just left.
I was gonna go out there and start yelling at her.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> She's not my Mom ...
> 
> Aww man, she just left.
> I was gonna go out there and start yelling at her.


Everything happens to you huh Rockman? xD


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> WAIT! I GOTTA TELL YOU GUYS SOMETHING!
> 
> There's this lady outside and she's yelling at someone on her cell phone.
> She looks disabled and mad ...


OMG It sounds like Amanda, the woman who lived above my brothers old flat


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ICEY COOL! btw im very cold...im even shivering! I NEED CHEESE


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheddar or mozzeralla?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol

I wantt.. pizza<33


----------



## Sky_Kid (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm bored too. lol
Wait, isn't that the second weirdo? Stay out side or close to the door so that you can yell at them or whatever. Chances are, there are more coming XD


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH HAAHAHA. Im just eating some right now. *Sticks tongue out*


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm on Pokesho right now.
I'm not telling anyone what I'm doing.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GIMME! NOWW!


----------



## Sky_Kid (Mar 28, 2009)

My dad only eats pizza and salad lol


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEVER ITS MINE. *Runs*


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOO MINEE!
Dx


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

HAHA hub but when i say it I get a hug
<
*hugs*


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heehee >.< *still running*

What cry?


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok...so I snuck into the school last week on Sunday! It was pitch black and I couldent see! And I got lost...but found a magical burrito that led me out safely!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm still on Pokesho.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Ok...so I snuck into the school last week on Sunday! It was pitch black and I couldent see! And I got lost...but found a magical burrito that led me out safely!


Oh cool. Can I have it? C:<


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:
PLEASEE!?


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 28, 2009)

lol for the next 4 hours you will be going thru this thread it sounds like


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Did no one hear me ...?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> lol for the next 4 hours you will be going thru this thread it sounds like


you mean 2 hours


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe...just maybe!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

IT'S 2PM ALREADY!

YAY!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please? Gabbeh took my pizza D:<


----------



## Jarrrad (Mar 28, 2009)

YMCA sucks.. its full of Council house trash's Kids..


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

THANK YOU FOR ERASING 2 HOURS OF MY DAY.

Seriously, Thank you.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> THANK YOU FOR ERASING 2 HOURS OF MY DAY.
> 
> Seriously, Thank you.


You are very welcome xD


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

2 more hours and I'll award you.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> 2 more hours and I'll award you.


With?.....Put me on he ninja list?


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gabbeh is kewl! Did she threaten you with a sharp-pointy object?  >   I GIVE U MAGICAL BURRITO IF YOU....FIND ME SOMETHING MAGICAL! hehe good luck!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmaoo. Noo he just gave it to me xD
heh, i have magical powerss


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you erase 2 more hours off my day, I'll make you a Ninja.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm....*Gives magical clock that can transport you everywhere*


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

RIIRII, I WILL GIVE A MAGICAL COOKIE IF YOU CAN GET THE MAGICAL MILK.


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DANG....YOU AINT GOT NO MAGICAL CLOCK! hehe you fail but become my magical servant! MWAHAAAAAHAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAA! >
I feel evil today!


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> RIIRII, I WILL GIVE A MAGICAL COOKIE IF YOU CAN GET THE MAGICAL MILK.


GOT IT! be careful...the magical milk is SACRED! shhhhh it has ears...if you listen real closely you can hear it screaming!


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

*randomly jumps into the convo*
HAI


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> *randomly jumps into the convo*
> HAI


Me too lol


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE I WANT THE BURRITO


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yah we're cool like that
x]


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

OHHH SACRED MILK, YOU ARE THE BEST!!!!!!!
*Drinks as fast as possible*


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

O magical master please can i have the buritto?


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! Fine stop beggin! "offers magical burrito to Hub" Take it carefully...eat safely! OH AND EAT IT BEFORE IT EATS YOU! Hurry HURRRY!...eat LIKE CRAZY


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OM*G...*EATS AS FAST*

Thank you humble master xD


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol EAT HUB EAT!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

POST RIIRII POST


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE NOW GAINED 200 POUNDS! congradulations...oops I forgot to mention that if you eat the magical burrito you gain 200 pounds or MORE! hehe good luck loosing all that WEIGHT!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

>


:O


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

>


:O


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...*Uses magical weight er...Difier....* *Loses 200 pounds* HAHA


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Side effects may include HEAD EXPLODING!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

TO THE PIKA MOBILE!


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your being NO fun! You cant do that! BECAUSE I KNOW YOU CANT!!!!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH NO RIIRII DIDN'T!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man...Your a sharp one......Ugh....Fine. I'l do it the old fasion way. *Starts jogging*


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTDwGrvH00k


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTDwGrvH00k


Lolwtf


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii, Let me borrow that top.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

TO THE PIKA MOBILE!


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTDwGrvH00k


WATCH THIS VID NOW! Its about PICKLES ITS SOOO AWESOME


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hamburger with no pickles.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii, Let me borrow that top!


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> RiiRii, Let me borrow that top.


Oohhh I WANNA BORROW THAT TOP!


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEHE I WIN! I always win!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

It is now 2:33 PM.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

TWO.

MORE.

HOURS.


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

Its so quiet ON NO! SOMEONE POST!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> TWO.
> 
> MORE.
> 
> HOURS.


OH NOEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

My magical green bean can make cheese. Wanna see?


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> My magical green bean can make cheese. Wanna see?


Yes


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

TO THE PIKACAVE!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> TO THE PIKACAVE!


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> TO THE PIKACAVE!


TOAST=YUM! hey everybody im gonna start telling stories again! About my strange life!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > TO THE PIKACAVE!


THAT'S NOT THE PIKACAVE.


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> My magical green bean can make cheese. Wanna see?


WTF NO WAY!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. I was adopted my a unicorn and strangled by my pie.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woot! :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

The Pika Cave:

An unannounced world of majestic beings known as the Pikas.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm Here. ^_^


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually it was a poisonous pie that I sent you...
MWAHAHA


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> The Pika Cave:
> 
> An unannounced world of majestic beings known as the Pikas.


Are you the leader?


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

The only way to get to the cave is to ride.......


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

O
M
F
G

IM BACK : D


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> O
> M
> F
> G
> ...


WELCOME BACK!


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NOTHING!...My story is about a dance at my school! Ok so our middle school had a dance about 1 month ago, and I got in the gym where they were holding the dance! SO I THOUGHT IT WAS BORING AND I FOUND THE POWER SWITCH TURNED OFF THE LIGHTS! And I....ran hyper speed at random people and knocked them over then I enjoyed the rest of the night with my friends


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, the Pikas are my faithful minions!


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 28, 2009)

Peas and Rice lets waste more time!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Yes, the Pikas are my faithful minions!


.....Pika pika. xD

PIKACHUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> O
> M
> F
> G
> ...


Hello


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

HOCRAP!

IT'S ALMOST 3 PM!

YAY!


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lawl!!!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> HOCRAP!
> 
> IT'S ALMOST 3 PM!
> 
> YAY!


: D YAY!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no one died?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pikaCHUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

W00T, I'M SO EXCITED!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

WHOA O_O
YAY ROCKMAN


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> W00T, I'M SO EXCITED!


lol im getting it today too...i havent done anything all day except think about PLATINUM!


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

ELMO TIME : D
WATCH IT ALL! ):<
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/w14aCTMcrgQ'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/w14aCTMcrgQ' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w14aCTMcrgQ


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

ARMY OF PIKAS!


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that ones boring...! Alligators attacking third graders in the hall isnt though! MWAHHHHAAAAAHHAAA I FOUND A MAGICAL SLICE OF CHEESE!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> WHOA O_O
> YAY ROCKMAN


What is it?


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> HOCRAP!
> 
> IT'S ALMOST 3 PM!
> 
> YAY!


WooT!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FROM MY MAGICAL GREEN BEAN D:<

Rockman what is what?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

OH NVM MY BAD.

W00T ITS 2:57 PM.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ELMO TIME : D
> WATCH IT ALL! ):<
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/w14aCTMcrgQ'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> ...


Rofl. I love that. xP


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

>


Stop posting that xD


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT THINK sO! 0.o    Nice try!!!! 





THE APOCOLYPSE


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S TO AWESOME!


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ELMO TIME : D
> WATCH IT ALL! ):<
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/w14aCTMcrgQ'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> ...


Oh crap...counter attack.
http://www.youtube.com/v/bwAYIYb4nUA&feature=channel_page


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine ramming a house with this! AWESOME!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Fine be that way. I'll get my pony dog to get you :<

Lol bdubs


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/JuYeHPFR3f0'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/JuYeHPFR3f0' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
old memories<3


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You cant! Because we know each other to well!

Charlie the UNICORN


----------



## Sarah (Mar 28, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

One more hour.

ONE.
MORE.
HOUR.
UNTIL.
I.
GET.
PLATINUM.


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/JuYeHPFR3f0'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/JuYeHPFR3f0' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
I ATTACK YOU WITH THE OLD POKEMON THEME


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 28, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think thats creepy?  I have loads of these videos.  
http://www.youtube.com/v/FOhcUT0Ir_o&feature=channel_page


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

I look somewhat like this


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thats right....You are gonna go in my sig : D CHARLIE THE UNICORN IS MY LONG LOST DAD :O


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/JuYeHPFR3f0'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/JuYeHPFR3f0' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


o shi-
http://www.youtube.com/v/piVnArp9ZE0&feature=channel_page


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bdubs.....Whoa xD


----------



## Sarah (Mar 28, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.. what do I say to that?...


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 28, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just walk away.  There is nothing you can say.


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

crap
ATTACKS WITH WORST MOVIE EVER
SUFFER SUFFER!!!
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/T7rvB3FJdUY'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/T7rvB3FJdUY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

I ATTACK WITH LEVEL 60 PIRANHA PLANT.


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

master im facing bdubs leave the match!


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> crap
> ATTACKS WITH WORST MOVIE EVER
> SUFFER SUFFER!!!
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/T7rvB3FJdUY'>
> ...


Save me vince!!
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/QwRISkyV_B8'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/QwRISkyV_B8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

I ATTACK WITH THE NINTENDO UNIVERSE!


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

O:
UNLEASHES THE..........
SNUGGIE!
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/2xZp-GLMMJ0'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/2xZp-GLMMJ0' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Wait....


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> O:
> UNLEASHES THE..........
> SNUGGIE!
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/2xZp-GLMMJ0'>
> ...


Oh crap....


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

CLOUD GOT A LEVEL UP.

50 PERCENT HP.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> O:
> UNLEASHES THE..........
> SNUGGIE!
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/2xZp-GLMMJ0'>
> ...


Quick!  Counter Attack!!
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Fhl7f5IPoV8&feature=channel_page'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Fhl7f5IPoV8&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

So..Where is everyone?


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

DAMN

LOOK AT THE HORSE! AND SUFFER!!!
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/ALob2IKOHD0'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/ALob2IKOHD0' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

:O


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/HQFPeK6cOn4&feature=channel_page


NO.

GET THAT OFF HERE NOW.

NO.
NO.
ON.
NON.
ONO.
OHNO.
NOHON.
NONONONO.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> So..Where is everyone?


Under that bed.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG MY BAD!


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

0.0 THIS IS GETTING INTENSE!


----------



## fitzy (Mar 28, 2009)

How long left of the 4 hours??


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> DAMN
> 
> LOOK AT THE HORSE! AND SUFFER!!!
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/ALob2IKOHD0'>
> ...


Nothing left to do now but....
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/BpfHVaJZmDA&feature=channel_page'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/BpfHVaJZmDA&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

TIDDY BEAR!
ATTACK!
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/1lE8n55mHQ0'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/1lE8n55mHQ0' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

JUST A FEW MORE MINUTES UNTIL I GET PLATINUM.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG YES!!!!!!


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> TIDDY BEAR!
> ATTACK!
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/1lE8n55mHQ0'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> ...


Nothing left to do now but TAUNT THE *censored.2.0* OUT OF YOU!!!
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/IX__swbUwag'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/IX__swbUwag' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

My friend played platinum, he said it was the best game ever, with the distortion world, too bad you do not have it... YET!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> How long left of the 4 hours??


Well it's 3:21 PM now so only a couple more minutes until this can be over.


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

no the striped sweater!!!!!!! UGH

FEEL THE WRATH OF BABY-LAUGH-A-LOT!!!!!!!!!!!
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/2g2by6yQUCg'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/2g2by6yQUCg' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> JUST A FEW MORE MINUTES UNTIL I GET PLATINUM.


http://www.youtube.com/v/YwEMxYggoKQ


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> no the striped sweater!!!!!!! UGH
> 
> FEEL THE WRATH OF BABY-LAUGH-A-LOT!!!!!!!!!!!
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/2g2by6yQUCg'>
> ...


Say goodbye to your kneecaps chucklehead.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/OYBZrRCCrXE'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/OYBZrRCCrXE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

It's 3:24 PM now.

We need to get ready for the closing of this topic.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O


<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/0BwV_MH6hVQ'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/0BwV_MH6hVQ' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

eat fail scum


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/4VeB_-gWSdA


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CELEBRATE ROCKMAN CELEBRATE!


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

DISSING INSPECTOR GADGET HOW DARE YOU?!?

THATS IT..YOU PEDO TICKLING BABIES!
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/FoAMZdAQoAA'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/FoAMZdAQoAA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Seriously guys.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any non-failblog videos?  Not very original  T_T 
Feel my wrath.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/cbK-9gHk_nI&feature=channel_page'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/cbK-9gHk_nI&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> DISSING INSPECTOR GADGET HOW DARE YOU?!?
> 
> THATS IT..YOU PEDO TICKLING BABIES!
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/FoAMZdAQoAA'>
> ...


Damn.  GET ON THE PARTY BUS AND DRIVE!!!!
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/LU2yt6wOoK0&feature=channel_page'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/LU2yt6wOoK0&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring it. *Goes to search for non-fail vids <_< *


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

...

It's 3:30 now you guys, we need to get ready to close up.


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

FINE
ATTACKS WITH PINGAS
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/KZwV7uvUajg'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/KZwV7uvUajg' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

WHAT ABOUT TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA PINGAS?


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> It's 3:30 now you guys, we need to get ready to close up.


Okay well hope you get the game quick.


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

KAY ITS OVA I WIN : D


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 28, 2009)

Woow guys.. craziness xD

I wanna joinn ;D


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Woow guys.. craziness xD
> 
> I wanna joinn ;D


Post crazy vids then  :veryhappy:


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, it's over.

Just a few more minutes and we can let this topic die in peace.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> FINE
> ATTACKS WITH PINGAS
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/KZwV7uvUajg'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> ...


You have done it now.  You and Hub will suffer...IM COMING!!!!
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/vjF1RwJVZnA'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/vjF1RwJVZnA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

Wtf?
*humps thread*


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

CRY IS CHAMP!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Wtf?
> *humps thread*


...Wtf...xD


----------



## Thunder (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> FINE
> ATTACKS WITH PINGAS
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/KZwV7uvUajg'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> ...


Hay, you stole mah vid


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Wtf?
> *humps thread*


O_O!
LOL xD


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

woop im champ x]
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/cjgVtIITAzU'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/cjgVtIITAzU' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Wtf?
> *humps thread*


DAM OH DAM OH DAM OH DAM

*runs to get paper towels*


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TAKE THIS


<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/in6RZzdGki8'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/in6RZzdGki8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> woop im champ x]
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/cjgVtIITAzU'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> ...


Over my dead body.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/IBrFTDGjSVw&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/IBrFTDGjSVw&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD credits go to Brandon
there.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 28, 2009)

Imagine if it was sold out! .....*Better not put any bad thoughts in his head*

The game rocks!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 28, 2009)

o.0


----------



## MygL (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for Mom to finish working.
> After work i'm going to Gamestop to get Platinum.
> 
> What should I do until then?
> ...


Haha, how ironic, after my mom finishes her work in 4 hours we


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Imagine if it was sold out! .....*Better not put any bad thoughts in his head*
> 
> The game rocks!


If it was sold out then I'd blame you, then I'd find out where you live and kill you.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MygL (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

w00t now we help xyoh xD


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> w00t now we help xyoh xD


The fun never ends.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/42wooJKmCW4&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/42wooJKmCW4&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> w00t now we help xyoh xD


WEWT!
No it doesn't Bdubs...No it doesn't


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

Spam thread is full of spam.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Xyoh, you'll get help after my 4 hours are over.

3:41 PM!!!
W000000T!!!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 28, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/ZlQGgDE9NNk&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/ZlQGgDE9NNk&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

I *censored.3.0*ing love this song<33


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Spam thread is full of spam.


Well, What else would it be full of?...


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Spam thread is full of spam.


<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/1ytCEuuW2_A'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/1ytCEuuW2_A' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## MygL (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 28, 2009)

lolwut?  Ok this my last post.  
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/82nkZ7W9Mgw&feature=channel_page'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/82nkZ7W9Mgw&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brawl you later?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 28, 2009)

monsterrrr<3333
ohemgee im like addicted xD


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Lucky, at least your at home.

Just a few minutes ...


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/p---FegxGuM'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/p---FegxGuM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<3


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> lolwut?  Ok this my last post.
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/82nkZ7W9Mgw&feature=channel_page'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> ...


wtf........xD


----------



## fitzy (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :O  :'(  
:huh:	  :gyroidconfused:  :smileconfused:  :smilecry:  :yawn:    :llama:  :gyroidcircle:


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/p---FegxGuM'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/p---FegxGuM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


oh yess<33

&<3
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/ZlQGgDE9NNk&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/ZlQGgDE9NNk&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Jx3DR5l6Y9Y'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Jx3DR5l6Y9Y' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

lol rock are you gonna go? n.n


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Jx3DR5l6Y9Y'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Jx3DR5l6Y9Y' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


:O I LOVE THAT TUNE


<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/45Je0D_rBds'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/45Je0D_rBds' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

IM HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> IM HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cheese?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> lol rock are you gonna go? n.n


My mom gets off work at 4 PM.

It's 3:48 PM right now.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 28, 2009)

Monsterr 
how should i feel?
creature lie here
looking through the window

I will 
hear there voices
im a glass child 
I am hannah's regrets!

<33


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So does my dad! WOW WHAT A COINCIDENCE!


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

dead and gone<3333


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

I WANNA GO TO JAPAN!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

IT'S 3:50 PM NOW.


----------



## MygL (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol ok hub but I guess later =/


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> I WANNA GO TO JAPAN!


TAKE ME WITH YOUU! xD


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> I WANNA GO TO JAPAN!


ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> I WANNA GO TO JAPAN!


Orlynao? I got to go there like 10 times


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> DISSING INSPECTOR GADGET HOW DARE YOU?!?
> 
> THATS IT..YOU PEDO TICKLING BABIES!
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/FoAMZdAQoAA'>
> ...


Why did it have to show that?????


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

marianas trench's concert is tom.


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um..late reply much?


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAIT ARE YOU SAYING YOU HAVE BEEN TO JAPAN OR WHAT?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Is it 4PM yet?

...

Nope, It's 3:52 PM ...


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Thats what I'm saying. Heh.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where? Tokyo, Osaka, Kyoto?


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im gonna bring YOU and ROCKMAN! were gonna PARTEY WHEN WE GET THERE!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tokyo FTW.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next time youu go TAKE ME WITH YOUU! <33

RiiRIi.. if you go im hiding in your suitcase or something xD


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stalker Lolwut


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

Best Music from a game
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/cQTJWhbOn7E'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/cQTJWhbOn7E' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FINE I GUESS I HAVE NO CHOICE! Next time you go BRING ME! or else >


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STALKER!?
hell no xP


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Best Music from a game
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/cQTJWhbOn7E'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> ...


You worst not that great IMO


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:< Else what?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll see you later guys.

POKEMON PLATINUM FTW.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'll see you later guys.
> 
> POKEMON PLATINUM FTW.


WEWT! SEE YA ROCKMAN


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I told you id have to KILL YOU!


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

BYE BYE ROCK!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.O I got the message..........I'll buy an 3 extra tickets xD


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 28, 2009)

I just got Platinum...HOORAY!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> I just got Platinum...HOORAY!


:O AWESOME


----------



## MygL (Mar 28, 2009)

Grr hope there


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Grr hope there


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 28, 2009)

go kiss a girl.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> go kiss a girl AND a guy.


Fixed.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> go kiss a girl.


Just so you know, I do have a girlfriend and she likes Pokemon too.

GODDAMMET, COME ON MOM.
FINISH WORKING SO I CAN GET PLATINUM.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nvm


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

ROCKMAN'S MOM IS SLOW.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> ROCKMAN'S MOM IS SLOW.


:O I thought you left.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

I THOUGHT I LEFT TOO.

MY MOM IS SO SLOW.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I THOUGHT I LEFT TOO.
> 
> MY MOM IS SO SLOW.


Ouch.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

Are you talking about Flannery? XD


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Are you talking about Flannery? XD


No, I'm talking about my Mom.
It's 4:32 PM and I don't know where she is.

But let's talk about her ...
Flannery is *HOT*.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I meant your gf.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a real life girl friend and an virtual girlfriend.

Real: Lizz
Virtual: Flannery


----------



## MygL (Mar 28, 2009)

Wait isnt Flannery a pokemon?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Lets see, Imma see who


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I have a real life girl friend and an virtual girlfriend.
> 
> Real: Lizz
> Virtual: Flannery


So your cheating on Flannery?
*goes on sapphire and tells*


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok guys, I'm going to get Platinum now.

SEE YA! AND THANK YOU!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Ok guys, I'm going to get Platinum now.
> 
> SEE YA! AND THANK YOU!


See ya. Good luck


----------



## Phil (Mar 28, 2009)

cool your buying pokemon platinum 
i own it too
its badass


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

good luck and byez


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> good luck and byez


*Coughlatecough*

heehee >.<


----------



## MygL (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Lets see, Imma see who


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

Guess what, everyone? I'm at Cynthia on the Elite Four!!! I need luck, she's REALLY hard...


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 28, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Guess what, everyone? I'm at Cynthia on the Elite Four!!! I need luck, she's REALLY hard...


Goodluck!


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm on the 3rd pokemon, Togekiss. I HATE Togekiss...


----------



## Peso (Mar 28, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGaTfGHELV4


teh...hehe...BAHAHAHA!!!!! Actually that's not a bad idea.


----------



## Peso (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I think I'll play Sonic 3 for a while.


When you're bored play the classics! It works with me.Playing good classics like Sonic CD
Sonic 3 or Super Mario World-paradise <3


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

Killed Garchomp. 3 left and 1 is almost dead


----------



## Peso (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm gonna pick Chimchar when I get Platinum.I'm craving monkeys @ the moment XD.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

YESS!! Killed Togekiss! 2 left!!!


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry for double post, but I just beat the Elite Four!


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 28, 2009)

CONGRATZ!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

I GOT PLATINUM.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I GOT PLATINUM.


OM*G YES1 *HIGH FIVE*


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was so worth the wait.

The Wifi Plaza is awesome and I'm currently heading towards Florama Town!


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I GOT PLATINUM.


 Right when you got it, I beat it


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, you could watch these for 4 hours...lol.


EDIT: Never mind, you already have the game. YAY! =D


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Now all I need to do is get my Friend Code ...


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Now all I need to do is get my Friend Code ...


I will add you/play with you... Right after the Kids Choice Awards


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll swap FCs with you...after I beat the Elite 4. Right now I'm in the part of every Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Victory Road is such a pain.

I got the Gracidea!


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Victory Road is such a pain.
> 
> I got the Gracidea!


Lucky.  <_< 


It's not fair for people like me who don't have a Toys "R" Us nearby, so we can't get event Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/hb9vd1ncIVI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/hb9vd1ncIVI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't need anymore because I can get more, If you know what I mean.

I just needed it to get the Gracidea Flower.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I don't need anymore because I can get more, If you know what I mean.
> 
> I just needed it to get the Gracidea Flower.


If you mean getting hacked Shaymin, then I know what you mean.    Or is that not what you mean? XD


My FC is 4726-3830-7636, by the way.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My info is in my sig.


----------



## Justin (Mar 28, 2009)

To show how stupid of a thread this is, I will now list what I did in the last 4 hours.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Good for you Jubstan.

Good for you.


----------

